# Anyone want a RHD uk car in Lisbon or Porto?



## Captainbeaky (Feb 13, 2016)

A strange request...

We are emigrating to Madeira, and we are frustrated about the rediculous cost to get our dog out there.

All airlines that travel from the UK will only take dogs as cargo, £500 to £600

As opposed to in Europe, where they are "excess baggage" and the cost is between €60 and €125.

It is actually cheaper to buy a cheap car, drive it to Lisbon or Porto , dump the car and fly on to Funchal.

If we did this, is there anyone out there who would want the car?
(Subject to dropping us off at the airport).

It wouldn't be a luxury car, but we are both engineers - it would be a sound motor.

Or, does anyone want a car brought down from the UK by two very conscientious and careful car loving ex Rolls Royce engineers?

We are looking at travelling mid October.

Anyone???


----------



## smudges (May 2, 2013)

I was under the impression you could travel via TAP from London (don't know about other airports) with your dog in the cabin with you. Am I wrong???


----------



## Captainbeaky (Feb 13, 2016)

Thanks for that - I'm looking into it now.

All the carriers have a euro price for pets, but none I have found will allow pets to be added as baggage in flights from the uk.


I'm looking for direct flights to minimise the time the dog is locked up for ideally, but I'll check out the TAP info

A possibility is for a friend to drive us to Paris Orly, and catch a Transavia flight from
There.

Cheers,

M.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Captainbeaky said:


> A strange request...
> 
> We are emigrating to Madeira, and we are frustrated about the rediculous cost to get our dog out there.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Strangely I could probably go with option 1 as saving me the drive down and hiring a car on and off for a couple of months. Of the many times I have driven from here to there using the weapon of choice a RHD XUD like Citroen ZX 1.9D or TUD like Peugeot 106 1.5D, reliable and cheap and I like them. I always park on a public road at R. Cidade da Beira and walk to Lisbon airport and never had any problems even leaving the car for 2 months before returning. The transfer of registration is now online and the V5 arrives with in 3 days but the vehicle tax is automatically refunded to the "vendor" so neither is a problem. I'll just work out some timings and PM you the results for consideration.


----------



## Captainbeaky (Feb 13, 2016)

Ok, cool.

I wasn't specifically looking at Citroen diesels - really just looking for a sound and straight car - irrespective of fuel and engine.

Anything that drives nicely and has working Air con.

Diesel preferred - whatever it will be - it will be sound and decent.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Failing that I can confirm that TAP are quite happy to carry small cats and dogs in the cabin. They have to be housed in a suitable sized carrier and must stay inside at all times. A friend recently brought her two cats from the US this way and another has brought her dog from the UK. The cabin crew on both occasions were very helpful and the pets seemed to get a better drinks service than the regular passengers.


----------



## Captainbeaky (Feb 13, 2016)

I've looked into this.
TAP do allow pets either in the cabin if they are small, or as sexes baggage if they are larger.

Downsides:-
Tap flights are from London
Tap don't fly direct, so the dog would be in the crate for 10 hours...
Tap flights are much more expensive than other carriers, so the cheaper doggie rate isn't that useful.

I've decided to bite the bullet and pay the £500, and fly from BHX.
It's the quickest and least stressful for the dog.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

I'ts good to hear that you have that sorted now CaptainB. Thanks for the update and all the best for your move.


----------



## Captainbeaky (Feb 13, 2016)

Thanks for that.

Can't wait to go...

I've handed my notice in - big scary step...

Busy clearing the 25 years of accumulated junk at the moment.

But also have bought various tools and machines to play with - like a Colchester bantam lathe, cnc mill, oscilloscopes and a 3D printer...


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Captainbeaky said:


> But also have bought various tools and machines to play with - like a Colchester bantam lathe, cnc mill, oscilloscopes and a 3D printer...


You should certainly be able to make some new friends when you move over


----------



## Captainbeaky (Feb 13, 2016)

Yup, we moved over on the 10th October, and I'm now in a mad scramble to set up my workshop - I'm overrun with business. Currently in The UK tying up loose ends, and topping up with marmalade!


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Captainbeaky said:


> Yup, we moved over on the 10th October, and I'm now in a mad scramble to set up my workshop - I'm overrun with business. Currently in The UK tying up loose ends, and topping up with marmalade!


Sounds like we could trade my home made marmalade for a job on your 3D printer. 

What part of Portugal are you in?


----------



## Captainbeaky (Feb 13, 2016)

We are living in Loreto, Madeira at the moment, and I'm renting workshops nearby in Canhas.

Looking for a house in Arco de Calheta, might end up building one!


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

How lovely. Good luck with the house hunting.


----------



## antica (Apr 17, 2018)

Strontium said:


> Hi,
> 
> Strangely I could probably go with option 1 as saving me the drive down and hiring a car on and off for a couple of months. Of the many times I have driven from here to there using the weapon of choice a RHD XUD like Citroen ZX 1.9D or TUD like Peugeot 106 1.5D, reliable and cheap and I like them. I always park on a public road at R. Cidade da Beira and walk to Lisbon airport and never had any problems even leaving the car for 2 months before returning. The transfer of registration is now online and the V5 arrives with in 3 days but the vehicle tax is automatically refunded to the "vendor" so neither is a problem. I'll just work out some timings and PM you the results for consideration.


We emigrated to Italy from UK 13 years ago and our dog flew out with us on BA. She was in a travelling crate we had time to get her used to before the journey and went in cargo which is heated when animals are travelling. I can't say enough good things about how well BA looked after her and the service we got. I can't remeber how much it cost but it was cheaper than our flight and we were parted for only a short time. Hope this helps.
Kind regards
Carole


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

smudges said:


> I was under the impression you could travel via TAP from London (don't know about other airports) with your dog in the cabin with you. Am I wrong???


Sadly not permitted from UK - DEFRA ruling


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

siobhanwf said:


> Sadly not permitted from UK - DEFRA ruling



Smudges wrote that post in 2016 Siobhán. Could the DEFRA rule have come in since then. Certainly I know of someone that brought her small dog over in the TAP cabin, but that was a few years ago now.


----------

